# WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!



## Niza (25. Juni 2011)

*WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*

BIOS = Basic Input Output System
CMOS = Complementary Metal-Oxide Semiconductor
*Durch ein zurücksetzen der BIOS Einstellungen (auch bekannt unter CMOS-Setting)** wird das BIOS nicht gelöscht (außer beim Flashen).
Es werden lediglich die Werkeinstellungen geladen z.B. Taktraten,Spannungswerte, Einstellungen usw.
* 


Ein zurücksetzten der BIOS-Einstellungen kann sinnvoll sein z.B.
Wenn man zu hoch übertaktet hat und man nicht mehr ins  BIOS kommt.
Wenn man was falsch eingestellt hat.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Wie kann man die BIOS Einstellungen zurücksetzen?
Es gibt mittlerweile 5 Möglichkeiten:*

-1. Man sucht auf dem Board einen Jumper (Leiterbrücke) Namens z.B. cmos clear oder so ähnlich.
     Er muss sich in der nähe der Knopfzelle (BIOS Batterie) aufhalten.
     Man findet in auch im Motherboardhandbuch beschrieben.
     Diesen Jumper umstecken.
Während er umgesteckt ist, den Powertaster mehrfach betätigen, bei gezogenem Netzstecker.
Eine kurze Zeit warten wie z.B. 20 Sekunden
Danach den Jumper wieder zurückstecken.
     Fertig !
Dann kann man auch wieder starten!

-2.Die BIOS Einstellungen kann man auch zurücksetzen, indem man die BIOS Batterie entfernt.
Während die Batterie entfernt ist, den Powertaster mehrfach betätigen, bei gezogenem Netzstecker.
Eine kurze Zeit warten wie z.B. 20 Sekunden 
Nun die BIOS Batterie wieder einbauen.
Fertig !
    Dann kann man auch wieder starten!

(Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr, wenn man z.B. mit einem Schraubendreher ausrutscht.)

-3.Wenn man ins BIOS kommt, kann man das BIOS auf die Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzen,  mit der Einstellung "Load default Setup" oder so.

-4 





OctoCore schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein: Auf vielen Boards gibt es inzwischen Taster dafür, manchmal sogar mehr als einen.
> Mein  Board hat zwei: Einen im ATX-Anschlußfeld, also bequem erreichbar, ohne  den Rechner öffnen zu müssen und dann noch einen Taster in der Nähe der  SATA-Anschlüsse, neben Reset- und Power-Taste. Ein klassischer Jumper  existiert natürlich auch noch.


 
-5 BIOS flashen bzw. neu überspielen (riskant unter Windows wenn z.B. der PC abstürzt , weil der Vorgang erst das alte löscht und dann das neue aufspielt)
Hierzu gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten :
Die Erste ist von Windows aus mit Flash Programmen (nicht zu empfehlen wenn sich Windows z.B. aufhängt während des Flashens).
Die Zweite sicherere Methode ist von z.B. einer Bootdiskette beim Starten den Systems.
Die Tools gibt es auf der Herstellerseiten des Boards und die BIOS Dateien auch.
z.B. Gigabyte
Wie das geht steht auch im folgenden Link Ausführlich:
Anleitung zum Flashen eines BIOS


Hierzu noch ein Foto mit was ein Jumper ist und was die BIOS Batterie ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Was ist los wenn sich die BIOS Einstellungen von selbst zurücksetzen ?*
bzw. Die BIOS Uhr sich zurücksetzt

Wenn dass passiert ist die Batterie (Knopfzelle) leer und muss ersetzt werden.

Zusätzlich kann sein :


OctoCore schrieb:


> nicht immer ist die Batterie daran schuld.
> Bei zu starkem OC muss der Rechner nicht hängenbleiben, manchmal resetten sich dadurch die CMOS-Einstellungen.
> Immer noch besser als ein Hänger mit schwarzem Screen.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Nachrichten "CMOS Checksum error" und "BIOS ROM checksum error" ?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dazu  diesen  Thread
> Der Unterschied zwischen *CMOS checksum error* und *BIOS ROM checksum error*.
> Auf den ersten Fall wird ja im Text eingegangen - im zweiten Fall hilft nur noch das BIOS-ROM neu zu flashen.


 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Was mache ich nach dem Zurücksetzen der BIOS Einstellungen?*
Nachdem die BIOS Einstellungen zurückgesetzt wurden, muss man die Uhr neu einstellen und seine Persönlichen Einstellungen neu vornehmen und speichern.
Mann kann soweit man ein BIOS Profil gespeichert  hat(bei manchen Boards) es auch wieder laden und muss nur die Uhr neu einstellen.


Zum Schluss noch eine nützliche Internetseite:
BIOS Kompendium © - Startseite
Dort kann man auch das BIOS  kompendium herunterladen.  
In diesem Kompendium stehen BIOS Fehlermeldungen und Beeb Codes für verschiedene BIOS Versionen.
Was diese Bedeuten steht dort auch.


*Anregungen sind erwünscht und Ergänzungen und Korrekturen auch

*

PS:
 Dieses Thema wurde erstellt, damit man z.B. Neulingen nicht ins detail Erklären muss wie man ein BIOS Resettet, sondern das Thema verlinken kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



> Man findet in auch im Motherboardhandbuch
> Diesen umstecken 10 bis 20 Sekunden warten
> und wieder zurückstecken
> Fertig !


Das klappt eher selten. Wenn würde ich nach der Demontage der Batterie den Powertaster mehrfach drücken, nur so wäre wirklich sichergestellt das sich die Werte zurück gesetzt haben. Ich habe schon genug Boards gehabt wo selbst 30 min. nicht gereicht hatten.


----------



## Niza (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das klappt eher selten. Wenn würde ich nach der Demontage der Batterie den Powertaster mehrfach drücken, nur so wäre wirklich sichergestellt das sich die Werte zurück gesetzt haben. Ich habe schon genug Boards gehabt wo selbst 30 min. nicht gereicht hatten.


 
Habe ich übernommen danke


----------



## OctoCore (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das klappt eher selten.


 
Hm... 
Ich hatte noch nie einen Fall, in dem das nicht geklappt hat. Noch nicht einmal in Zeiten, als die meisten Boards noch mit Akkus ausgestattet waren, die man nur per Seitenschneider oder Lötkolben entfernen konnte.
Höchstens Fälle, in denen das schlecht geklappt hat - weil kein Jumper da war, nur Lötflächen dafür. Da musste man für CMOS Clear eine verbogene Büroklammer bemühen.
Wie immer gibt es gewisse Ausnahmen: Bei manchen Rechnern wurde ein Teil des BIOS-Setup und die dazu gehörigen Einstellungen auf eine versteckte Partition der Festplatte geschrieben, z.B. bei manchen CompaQ 486- und Pentium-Rechnern. Da nützte ein Jumper nur was für die Grund-, aber nicht für die Extended-Setup-Einstellungen. Bei Plattenwechseln musste man immer erst mit einer Service-Disk diese Partition neu erstellen. Aber das liegt schon ein paar Tage zurück. 

Ganz allgemein: Auf vielen Boards gibt es inzwischen Taster dafür, manchmal sogar mehr als einen. 
Mein Board hat zwei: Einen im ATX-Anschlußfeld, also bequem erreichbar, ohne den Rechner öffnen zu müssen und dann noch einen Taster in der Nähe der SATA-Anschlüsse, neben Reset- und Power-Taste. Ein klassischer Jumper existiert natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

lad dir mal das handbch runter 
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-870A-UD3 (rev. 2.0)
dann wirst du alles über dein board wissen! 

das beste ist wenn du dein bios zurück setzen möchtest 1. bios default einstellen und abspeichern oder  2.battarie für 30sec raus und wieder rein! das bios wird nur zurückgesetzt! 3.auf dein board gibts ein jumper fürs löschen deines bios ob dein board aber dann noch anspringt bezweifel ich! 4.bei so aktionen sollte man echt ein plan B haben bevor man dadran geht! 5.Tip von mir stell dein bios ganz einfach zurück (werkseinstellung)


----------



## Niza (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

Danke für die Antworten habe vieles übernommen


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das klappt eher selten. Wenn würde ich nach der Demontage der Batterie den Powertaster mehrfach drücken, nur so wäre wirklich sichergestellt das sich die Werte zurück gesetzt haben. Ich habe schon genug Boards gehabt wo selbst 30 min. nicht gereicht hatten.


 Interessant, bei allen meinen Mainboards ging das Board ohne Batterie nur ca. 5 Sekunden 0o


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

Es gibt noch eine fünfte Möglichkeit sein bios wieder in der Werkseinstellung zu bekommen .....man flasht ein neues Bios drauf


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



Niza schrieb:


> Während er umgesteckt ist den *Powertaster mehrfach betätigen*



laut meinem handbuch des AsRock P67 Extreme4 muss ich den Powertaster nicht betätigen..


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

Ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig sondern verkürzt nur den zeitraum bis das Board komplett spannungsfrei ist


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig sondern verkürzt nur den zeitraum bis das Board komplett spannungsfrei ist


 

wieder was gelernt


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Es gibt noch eine fünfte Möglichkeit sein bios wieder in der Werkseinstellung zu bekommen .....man flasht ein neues Bios drauf


 Die Möglichkeit ist auch gut, um mal random jemanden zu ärgern...
USB-Stick mit Update rein, und beim Update mal kurz Stecker ziehen.
Am besten ist die Methode bei z.B. einem Asus Maximus IV oder EVGA Classiefied SR-2 anzuwenden!
*Ich hafte nicht für möglich Schäden!!*


MfG
fac3l3ss

P.S: Mal so am Rande, ich würde niemanden mit der oben genannten Methode ärgern


----------



## Kev95 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit ist auch gut, um mal random jemanden zu ärgern...
> USB-Stick mit Update rein, und beim Update mal kurz Stecker ziehen.
> Am besten ist die Methode bei z.B. einem Asus Maximus IV oder EVGA Classiefied SR-2 anzuwenden!
> *Ich hafte nicht für möglich Schäden!!*


 
Wenn das Mainboard zwei BIOS hat, lacht der Besitzer dich aus.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wenn das Mainboard zwei BIOS hat, lacht der Besitzer dich aus.


 Zur Not hilft immernoch der gute alte Schraubendreher ; D


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## OctoCore (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wenn das Mainboard zwei BIOS hat, lacht der Besitzer dich aus.



Oder wenn man sich (am besten vorher) eine Disk zur BIOS-Wiederherstellung bei Fehl-Flashes gebaut hat.


----------



## Niza (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

Ich habe mal ein Foto eingefügt und eine 5. Möglichkeit aufgeführt 
Danke dafür 
Nun haben wir schon 5 Möglichkeiten ein Bios zu resetten


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



Niza schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Foto eingefügt und eine 5. Möglichkeit aufgeführt
> Danke dafür
> Nun haben wir schon 5 Möglichkeiten ein Bios zu resetten


 Super!
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich das nicht weiß und das hier finde! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

Wenn man im Bios ist kann man einfach die Bios Default Daten laden, ist das gleiche wie ein Bios Resett (falls man so viel verstellt hat und man nicht mehr weiß, wie der Ausgangszustand war).


----------



## OctoCore (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

Bei Boards mit abspeicherbaren BIOS-Setup-Profilen kann man nach dem BIOS-Reset auch einfach eines der Profile laden. 
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man überhaupt Profile gespeichert hat. 
Das erspart einem das umständliche neue Einstellen der ganzen Setup-Parameter - bis auf die Uhr.


----------



## Niza (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Super!
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich das nicht weiß und das hier finde!
> 
> 
> ...



 Das mt der 5. Möglichkeit habe ich etwas erweitert 


Leider geht dieser Thread (Thema) irgendwann verloren was ich nicht hoffe weil er ja auch sehr wichtig ist 
Sobald er älter als eine bestimmte Zeit wird

*gibt es eine Möglichkeit ihn (dieses Thema) für die Zukunft sichbar zu machen ,sodass in jeder findet?*




OctoCore schrieb:


> Bei Boards mit abspeicherbaren  BIOS-Setup-Profilen kann man nach dem BIOS-Reset auch einfach eines der  Profile laden.
> Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man überhaupt Profile gespeichert hat.
> Das erspart einem das umständliche neue Einstellen der ganzen Setup-Parameter - bis auf die Uhr.


 
Habe das übernommen . Danke


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*

Da ist ja schon gut was zusammen gekommen. Zeit für ein wenig Erbsenzählerei. 
Eigentlich ist der Threadtitel schon irreführend.
Das BIOS wird nicht resettet, sondern die BIOS-Settings, klassisch: CMOS-Setting.



> Was ist los wenn das BIOS sich von selbst resettet ?



Einiges - und nicht immer ist die Batterie daran schuld.
Bei zu starkem OC muss der Rechner nicht hängenbleiben, manchmal resetten sich dadurch die CMOS-Einstellungen.
Immer noch besser als ein Hänger mit schwarzem Screen.
Wenn man doch den Hänger hat: ein Druck auf die Reset-Taste (die für den Rechner am Gehäuse , nicht die für die CMOS-Settings auf dem Board, falls vorhanden) stellte bei manchen Boards die Grundeinstellungen wieder her oder führte ins Setup.
Hatte ich bei einigen Asus-Boards in der Vergangenheit  - bei Asus gab es dafür den Marketingbegriff C.P.R
_C.P.R in this case stands for “CPU Parameter Recall”. When the input parameter exceeds the limit, the system will crash but users of motherboards with C.P.R no longer has to open the case to clear CMOS. Simply reset your computer, and the system will automatically enter the BIOS screen and return to the parameter setting within the limit. No fuss, saves time._
Und manchmal, wenn auch selten, sind die Einstellungen einfach so weg, ohne das man schuld ist. 
Der Grund? Erdstrahlen, das Wetter, Lady Gaga, die CDU - was weiß ich.
Dazu gibt es dann die erbauliche Meldung: _CMOS checksum error_ 
Die Meldung erscheint überhaupt gerne nach ungewollten CMOS-Selbstresets.


----------



## Niza (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie Resette ich ein BIOS ? Antwort hier!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Da ist ja schon gut was zusammen gekommen. Zeit für ein wenig Erbsenzählerei.
> Eigentlich ist der Threadtitel schon irreführend.
> Das BIOS wird nicht resettet, sondern die BIOS-Settings, klassisch: CMOS-Setting.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Hinweise 
Habe es jetzt hoffentlich besser gemacht !

Das mit den Selbst zurücksetzten habe ich auch übernommen !
Das wusste ich noch garnicht , da ich nicht selbst übertakte.
Man lernt doch nie aus


Ich weiß nur nicht ob von den Begriffen "zurücksetzen" oder "resetten" besser ist (verständlicher ist)


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (BIOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*

Mal so, mal so.  
Das lockert den Text etwas auf und verhindert, dass in einem Abschnitt zigmal resetten steht.
Der Text ist ja noch im Entwurf-Modus - um die Feinheiten wie Tippfehler ausbessern, Kommata setzen, Grammatik anpassen usw., kann man sich immer noch am Ende kümmern


----------



## Niza (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (BIOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal so, mal so.
> Das lockert den Text etwas auf und verhindert, dass in einem Abschnitt zigmal resetten steht.
> Der Text ist ja noch im Entwurf-Modus - um die Feinheiten wie Tippfehler ausbessern, Kommata setzen, Grammatik anpassen usw., kann man sich immer noch am Ende kümmern


 
Jo das stimmt
aber einen Teil grammatisch mache ich vorher schon.
Das sind aber Kleinigkeiten.

Auf den Inhalt kommt es an.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*

Klar - aber spätestens am Ende muss auch die Form stimmen. 
Vor allem, wenn dein Ziel ist, dass dieses Thema als permanente FAQ angepinnt wird.


----------



## Niza (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*

passt das so alles so wie es jetzt ist ?

oder muss ich noch was ändern?

Ich war leider in Deutsch nicht so gut und tu was ich kann.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*



Niza schrieb:


> passt das so alles so wie es jetzt ist ?
> 
> oder muss ich noch was ändern?
> 
> Ich war leider in Deutsch nicht so gut und tu was ich kann.


 Sieht gut aus 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Niza (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*

Wäre nett wenn den thread jemand anpinnen könnte 
falls es so geht


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*



Niza schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn den thread jemand anpinnen könnte
> falls es so geht


 
Dazu musst du einen Moderator fragen. Aber die Pinnen erst an wenn der Thread auch entsprechend besucht wird.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*

Was vielleicht auch noch irgendwie eingebaut werden könnte (fiel mir ein, als ich mir diesen Thread angesehen habe):
Der Unterschied zwischen *CMOS checksum error* und *BIOS ROM checksum error*.
Auf den ersten Fall wird ja im Text eingegangen - im zweiten Fall hilft nur noch das BIOS-ROM neu zu flashen.


----------



## Niza (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: WICHTIG : Wie setze ich die BIOS Einstellungen (CMOS Settings) zurück? Antwort hier!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Was vielleicht auch noch irgendwie eingebaut werden könnte (fiel mir ein, als ich mir diesen Thread angesehen habe):
> Der Unterschied zwischen *CMOS checksum error* und *BIOS ROM checksum error*.
> Auf den ersten Fall wird ja im Text eingegangen - im zweiten Fall hilft nur noch das BIOS-ROM neu zu flashen.



Habe ich übernommen danke


----------

